
Why was Linode attacked and why doesn't the USGOV assist? - rrggrr
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/04/linode_back_at_last_after_ten_days_of_hell/
======
erkose
poorly editorialized title

~~~
warbiscuit
and per part of a subsequent announcement from linode, "Multiple Federal law
enforcement authorities are also investigating and have cases open" \-
[http://status.linode.com/incidents/ghdlhfnfngnh](http://status.linode.com/incidents/ghdlhfnfngnh)

